# Casque Gaming Mac



## Luxless (19 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour, 
Je voudrais vos conseils, car je cherche un casque avec micro pour jouer sur mon mac. J'ai un macbook ainsi qu'un iMac 21,5 core I5. Je voudrais que le casque soit compatible avec ces deux machines et qu'il soit de bonne qualité et design 

Merci de vos conseils car je n'ai aucune idée de ce qui est compatible mac.

Bonne Journée 
Luxless


----------



## Luxless (19 Décembre 2010)

up


----------



## Luxless (2 Janvier 2011)

Personne ?


----------



## pepeye66 (4 Janvier 2011)

Ne pas hésiter à utiliser google !!
Par exemple va voir ici:
http://www.clubic.com/comparer-prix/casque-micro/meilleur-gamer/#listing-products


----------



## jmduno (4 Janvier 2011)

Il y a effectivement beaucoup de produits dès qu'on cherche un peu sur le net.

Ce qui n'est pas toujours tres clair en revanche: est ce qu'ils sont avec 2 prise jack 2.5mm pour le casque et micro (donc forcement compatible mac) 
ou en USB.

Et lorsqu'ils sont en usb, il y a des pilotes a priori.

Personnellement, j'en cherche un sans fil.
Il y en a un ou 2 qui me plaisent : 
Logitech Wireless Gaming Headset G930

ou la :
Razer Megalodon
Qui n'est pas sans fil.

Je n'arrive pas à trouver si l'un des deux marche bien sur mac. 
Voir même en mode dégradé (sans certain bouton ou la transformation des vois.)

A chaque fois fois que je tape le nom du casque et mac os x a coté, je me retrouve toujours sur des sites de commerce.


----------



## gKatarn (4 Janvier 2011)

Certes, on peut considérer qu'un casque est un périphérique. Pourtant, peut-être aurait-il fallu poster dans le forum "Jeux" : les gamerz se seraient fait un plaisir de te répondre. On pourrait même ouvrir un topic dédié, comme celui pour les souris de gamerz 

Regarde du côté de Plantronics en connexion USB, pas de driver, directment pris charge sous OSX.


----------



## Luxless (5 Janvier 2011)

Merci  
J'ai eu ma réponse en fait, deux prises jack = compatible  c'est parfait ! je cours au magasin !!


----------



## gKatarn (5 Janvier 2011)

Euh, attention avec les casques à 2 jacks : tous ne sont pas compatibles pour la partie "micro", à voir selon le mac que tu as et l'impédance de de la prise "micro".


----------



## Luxless (5 Janvier 2011)

J'ai un Imac 27" quadcore i5 2,8ghz et ati radeon hd 5750 1Go


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Janvier 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> Euh, attention avec les casques à 2 jacks : tous ne sont pas compatibles pour la partie "micro", à voir selon le mac que tu as et l'impédance de de la prise "micro".



Euh &#8230; Pour autant que je sache, le dernier modèle de Mac a avoir été doté d'une prise "micro", c'était le PowerBook G3 "Pismo" de 2000, depuis, ce ne sont plus que des entrées "ligne", pour lesquelles il est indispensable d'utiliser un micro "actif" (C à D avec préampli incorporé, ceux ou il faut mettre une pile). Ce n'est pas une question d'impédance, mais de sensibilité (une prise "micro", c'est 5 mV, une entrée "ligne", c'est 100 mV), un micro "passif" envoie tout simplement un signal trop faible pour l'entrée son !

Perso, j'utilise l'ancêtre de cet accessoire (la version 1, qui n'est plus vendue, mais le 2 va très bien aussi), qui permet de basculer l'entrée entre le niveau "ligne" et le niveau "micro", pour brancher via l'USB un micro passif sur mes Mac (y compris le jack "micro" dans le cas d'un casque/micro).

Attention toutefois, j'ai noté (pour la version 1, du moins, mais je pense que le 2 c'est pareil) que si l'iMic utilisé en "sortie" supportait très bien d'être branché via un hub USB, utilisé en entrée, par contre, il n'aime pas, mieux vaut le connecter directement à l'USB du Mac.


----------



## killers460 (6 Janvier 2011)

Et en plus si ne me trompe pas dans le MacBook il n'y a qu'une entrée sortie (fortement critiquée en plus)


----------



## gKatarn (6 Janvier 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Euh &#8230; Pour autant que je sache, le dernier modèle de Mac a avoir été doté d'une prise "micro", c'était le PowerBook G3 "Pismo" de 2000, depuis, ce ne sont plus que des entrées "ligne", pour lesquelles il est indispensable d'utiliser un micro "actif" (C à D avec préampli incorporé, ceux ou il faut mettre une pile). Ce n'est pas une question d'impédance, mais de sensibilité (une prise "micro", c'est 5 mV, une entrée "ligne", c'est 100 mV), un micro "passif" envoie tout simplement un signal trop faible pour l'entrée son !
> 
> Perso, j'utilise l'ancêtre de cet accessoire (la version 1, qui n'est plus vendue, mais le 2 va très bien aussi), qui permet de basculer l'entrée entre le niveau "ligne" et le niveau "micro", pour brancher via l'USB un micro passif sur mes Mac (y compris le jack "micro" dans le cas d'un casque/micro).
> 
> Attention toutefois, j'ai noté (pour la version 1, du moins, mais je pense que le 2 c'est pareil) que si l'iMic utilisé en "sortie" supportait très bien d'être branché via un hub USB, utilisé en entrée, par contre, il n'aime pas, mieux vaut le connecter directement à l'USB du Mac.



Si tu veux. Mais qd je vois un symbole de *micro* à côté du jack, je me dis que c'est une prise *micro*. Certes, c'est peut-être un abus de langage et çà correspond sans doute plus à une entrée *ligne* comme tu dis.

En tous cas, mon PM G5 était bien doté d'une prise officiellement signalée *micro* mais çà ne fonctionnait pas. D'où ma remarque. Et donc, bien se renseigner AVANT d'acheter : c'est pas paske la prise semble être destinée à l'usage que çà va marcher 

Et j'ai donc réglé le pbm par l'achat d'un micro/cax en USB


----------



## HaloMystic (27 Mars 2012)

Ce sujet m'intéresse fortement.Je dispose du fameux macbook avec une seule prise qui est censé faire les 2 (casque+micro) Je cherche plutôt un micro-casque qui ce brancherai sur cette prise "double" mais comme la si bien remarquer *Luxless* il est quasiment impossible de trouver un casque compatible lorsque l'on recherche sur le net...

L'option Usb existe mais avec 2 port usb sur mon macbook pro je v pas aller très loin... si mes deux ports usb sont déjà utiliser.

Reste l'option bluetooth j'ai vus que quelques constructeur sont dans ce segment mais la aussi ils utilisent une des prises usb pour l'émetteur Bluetooth...

Bref c'est un casse tète de trouver un Micro-casque pour Mac!


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mars 2012)

HaloMystic a dit:


> Ce sujet m'intéresse fortement.Je dispose du fameux macbook avec une seule prise qui est censé faire les 2 (casque+micro) Je cherche plutôt un micro-casque qui ce brancherai sur cette prise "double" mais comme la si bien remarquer *Luxless* il est quasiment impossible de trouver un casque compatible lorsque l'on recherche sur le net...
> 
> L'option Usb existe mais avec 2 port usb sur mon macbook pro je v pas aller très loin... si mes deux ports usb sont déjà utiliser.
> 
> ...



Ben les hubs USB, ça permet de solutionner le problème, parce qu'en général, quand on part en balade, c'est rare qu'on ai besoin de beaucoup de prises USB, donc le manque se fait surtout sentir "à la maison" ou la présence du hub n'est pas un handicap.


----------



## HaloMystic (31 Mars 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben les hubs USB, ça permet de solutionner le problème, parce qu'en général, quand on part en balade, c'est rare qu'on ai besoin de beaucoup de prises USB, donc le manque se fait surtout sentir "à la maison" ou la présence du hub n'est pas un handicap.



Le hic c'est moi je part avec tout mon matos souvent... disques dur externes Ipad Iphone et Ipod...
Autrement j'ai acheter un Hub usb 7port (je sais j'aurais du regarder sur le forum avant de l'acheter 2 de 4 port valent mieux que 1 hub à 7 port) mais il n'y a pas assez d'alimentation pour mes disques dur externes... Quel bon hub acheter pour mon mac et pour brancher 2 disques dur externe auto-alimenter?

Pour revenir au sujet je v surement acheter le Tritton Ax-180 usb... (j'espère qu'il fonctionnera sur skype...)


----------



## HaloMystic (4 Avril 2012)

Après de nouvelles recherche il semblerai que la réponse ce trouve... ici :http://store.razerzone.com/store/razerusa/fr_FR/pd/productID.234280400/categoryId.57273800
En lisant le descriptif du casque il est écrit :
"...
*Configuration matérielle requise * 

Utilisation audio: Jack audio de 3.5mm
Utilisation audio + micro: Jack audio de 3.5mm + jack micro  		
(compatible avec Apple iPhone®, HTC® et BlackBerry®. *Le casque  Razer Electra a été conçu pour les smartphones et les ordinateurs  portables ayant une prise mini-jack de 3,5mm audio et micro combinée.*  Razer ne peut garantir les performances de ce casque pour une  utilisation en combinaison avec d'autres câbles.)"
A comme quoi il ne faillais pas lâcher l'affaire...Bon reste à le trouver...


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Avril 2012)

HaloMystic a dit:


> *Le casque  Razer Electra a été conçu pour les smartphones et les ordinateurs  portables ayant une prise mini-jack de 3,5mm audio et micro combinée.* .



Le seul hic, c'est que ton Mac est dépourvu d'entrée micro (le dernier Mac à avoir disposé d'une entrée audio suffisamment sensible pour pouvoir y connecter un micro était le PowerBook G3 "Pismo" de 2000. Depuis, tous les Mac sont dotés d'une entrée "ligne" d'une sensibilité de 100 mV &#8230; Un micro délivre un signal compris généralement entre 3 et 5 mV)


----------



## HaloMystic (4 Avril 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le seul hic, c'est que ton Mac est dépourvu d'entrée micro (le dernier Mac à avoir disposé d'une entrée audio suffisamment sensible pour pouvoir y connecter un micro était le PowerBook G3 "Pismo" de 2000. Depuis, tous les Mac sont dotés d'une entrée "ligne" d'une sensibilité de 100 mV  Un micro délivre un signal compris généralement entre 3 et 5 mV)



Donc si je comprends bien je ne trouverai jamais de solution micro casque pour mon mac book pro...Peut etre qu'un casque pour mobile de type oreillette bluetooth fonctionne?


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Avril 2012)

HaloMystic a dit:


> Donc si je comprends bien je ne trouverai jamais de solution micro casque pour mon mac book pro...Peut etre qu'un casque pour mobile de type oreillette bluetooth fonctionne?



Les seules solutions passent par l'USB (à moins que tu ne trouves un préampli suffisamment compact et autonome pour intercaler entre ta prise micro et l'entrée ligne du Mac &#8230; Un truc dans ce genre là).


----------



## Gaet27 (5 Avril 2012)

Moi j'utilise sur mon MBP fin 2011 le casque bose AE2i avec micro intégré (1 jack) que j'ai acheté pour mon iphone. Cela marche super. Pour autant que j'ai pu le tester (TF2), c'est bien le micro du casque qui émet.
Avant j'utilisais un casque Sennheiser à deux prise jack et ça fonctionnait aussi... ce qui ne semble pas cohérent avec ce qu'écrit Pascal77.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Avril 2012)

Pascal 77, il n'a pas tous les modèles de Mac, pour certains (la plupart, en fait), il n'a que la doc qui dit "entrée ligne", pas "entrée micro" (là pour le 13 pouces, mais 15 et 17, c'est pareil sauf que prises séparées) !





Cela dit, moi, j'ai un 15 pouces de début 2008, et si je branches mon micro dessus, c'est "carpe et compagnie", plus muet que ça, tu meurs !


----------



## Gaet27 (5 Avril 2012)

Si je te comprend bien, comme j'ai un MBP donc la dix dit "entrée ligne" et pas "micro" et que ça marche avec le bose AE2i, ça signifie qu'on ne peut pas se fier à la doc apple pour discriminer le type d'entrée audio?    Ça va être difficile de généraliser, en gros il fau faire l'essai.   Bref pour un MBP fin 2011 et un Bose AE2i, ça marche... Pour le reste... NSPP


----------



## HaloMystic (17 Avril 2012)

Finalement j'ai opter pour le casque bluetooth pour Iphone qui possède 2 profils distinct oreillette bluetooth pour un téléphone et l(autre casque pour mon mac book... Seulement la qualitée sonore est... comment dire... à C**** donc a voir si cette piste mérite d'ètre creusée...


----------



## HaloMystic (4 Octobre 2012)

La qualitée est vraiment mauvaise je vais devoir changer de casque et finalement opter pour je pense un usb... Quand j'aurai plus de temps pour chercher...


----------



## gKatarn (4 Octobre 2012)

Plantronics


----------



## terodrel (8 Octobre 2012)

Je l'ai un peut mauvaise, j'ai acheter un casque micro pour pouvoir dialoguer avec mes compagnons de jeux et au final je peut même pas utiliser le micro du casque ... Obliger d'utiliser le micro de mon iMac qui est totalement pourris (faut bien le dire) . 
C'est un peut con qu'apple ne met pas des prise 'micro' sur ces machines, donc je suis obliger d'acheter un adaptateur ...


----------



## gKatarn (8 Octobre 2012)

à une époque, PLANTRONICS vendait des cax avec deux prises cinch micro et cax, plus adaptateur USB. bin pratique.

Et si tu ne veux pas t'emm...., cax/mic USB.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Octobre 2012)

terodrel a dit:


> C'est un peut con qu'apple ne met pas des prise 'micro' sur ces machines, donc je suis obliger d'acheter un adaptateur ...



Oui, mais on en trouve d'abordables, comme l'iMic2 de Griffin (moi, j'utilise l'iMic premier du nom depuis 2003 sans le moindre problème).

Cela dit, lorsqu'Apple mettait une prise micro sur ses Mac, on râlait en disant "C'est un peut con qu'apple ne met pas des entrées ligne sur ces machines", alors, Apple a mis des entrées lignes, et comme majoritairement les micros étaient branchés via des tables de mixage*, ça faisait l'affaire. 


(*) vu que les "gamers" sont quasiment les seuls à avoir besoin d'un casque-micro, et qu'à cette époque, il n'y avait que très peu de jeux sur Mac, surtout en réseau (il y avait les PC, pour jouer, les Mac, c'était pour bosser).


----------

